# Seeking info: Prop rentals/items on my contract.



## darjet2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi to all,

I'm hoping to get some help with rental prices around the Dubai Creek area, probably would be looking for a one/or two bed apt. Also would anyone know if short-term rentals are widely available for around 6-months and what would be the terms and conditions.

I've been offered a position in Dubai, but I'm wondering if a few of the points on the contract are normal. Two items bother me;

1) Should housing allowances be included in total remuneration when calculating year end bonuses?

2) The company is proposing to grant the full 30-days of paid vacation only after a 1 year period. My probationary is on 3-months shouldn't the holidays be granted after this even on a pro-rata basis?

Many thanks in advance for any help.

Cheers,
Darjet


----------

